# Garlic Juice ?...



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I once used this method on my 1st 7" Rhom to get it to eat,you dip the fish meat into the garlic juice (minced garlic comes in juice) then drop it into your tank,after a couple of trys the fish will eat.Something about the odor from the garlic attracts the fish to eat.Has anyone ever tryed or used this method??


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I haven't, but looks like "Kent" has...

http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/ff644.htm


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Seachem also makes a product called "Garlic Guard", I've used it on stubborn eaters in the past and it worked pretty well.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Vita-chem works with my fish, plus it is packed with nutrients for growth and helps colors "pop". I believe Vita-chem has garlic particles in it or something that attracts fish to the food because it makes my fish go crazy whenever I put it on food I'm feeding them.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Smoke said:


> I haven't, but looks like "Kent" has...
> 
> http://www.aquariump...uct_p/ff644.htm


For a $1.50 i'll just buy the minced galic. lol


----------

